
Show HN: FortyQ – Answering any legal question in 42 minutes - judlaw
https://fortyq.com
======
judlaw
FortyQ is answering any legal question in the UK in 42 minutes flat.

The motto is 'if it can be done in 42, we will do it in 42'.

We can help with US questions too, albeit on a case-to-case basis.

The dream is to go beyond, and create the world's biggest curated knowledge
base.

